# timing belt how-to needed for a ca20s in an 83 stanza...



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

can anybody help me?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Check out any one of these books/manuals;
http://www.books4cars.com/result3.htm?finddesc=stanza&Submit=Go

Troy


----------

